# What is Your ....



## AirForceWife7

favorite position? :blush:

Come on ladies we all have one!

Don't be shy ;)


Mine is me on top (aka cowgirl :haha:)

I better get some replies to this thread or I'm gonna feel reaaalllllyyy dumb & embarrassed :rofl:

What's your favorite position? :haha:​


----------



## Mii

I like bottom :blush:




but the guys Ive been with like to be on bottom too so Im usually ontop :blush::haha: 
but I dont mind :rofl:


----------



## Harli

Bottom! :happydance:

I enjoy being in submission, and being on top doesn't feel submissive enough. :blush:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Harli said:


> Bottom! :happydance:
> 
> I enjoy being in submission, and being on top doesn't feel submissive enough. :blush:

Ooooohhh kinky ;) BAHAHAHA


----------



## annawrigley

I like being on top, but only if I feel comfortable with someone, or if I'm drunk. Lol.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I like just about everything, EXCEPT reverse cowgirl. Ouch. Lol


----------



## smatheson

when im not tired....cowgirl lol:haha:


----------



## Hotbump

i have no idea what you are all talking about :lol: :angelnot:


----------



## rainbows_x

I've recently started liking being on top :lol: That, or doggy. x


----------



## Tanara

_Yeaah I really cant answer this question  Thats more information than anyone wants to know about me! _


----------



## amygwen

Doggggggggggggggggggie.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://i.istockimg.com/file_thumbview_approve/346519/2/stock-illustration-346519-quick-draw-cowgirl.jpg


----------



## rjb

cowgirl, but i'm more about the place than the position..


----------



## AriannasMama

Tanara now you have to tell us :haha:


I like doggy the best :) but we never stay in one position, OH throws me all over the place LOL


----------



## x__amour

Hahaha, oh God. Uh. Probably bottom, I guess. Maybe doggie, lmao. :lol:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I like bottom, I find it more comfy lol
I like spooning too lol! Doggie is awkward because my legs get tired haha, I hate being on top but always am anyway!


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> Tanara now you have to tell us :haha:
> 
> 
> I like doggy the best :) but *we never stay in one position, OH throws me all over the place LO*L

:blush:Same
Cowgirls is my fave then Doggie but OH's is reverse cowgirl


----------



## youngmummy94

On top. Not that we've done that in a loooong time :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

Hmm probably cowgirl or doggie. I like pretty much anything haha


----------



## Shannyxox

I like most, probably on bottom the best? And sometimes OH holds my legs up while we do it,:blush: and that's alright. I like on top but once I orgasm I get all tierd out and wanna lie down :haha: Depends on my mood I guess.


----------



## AirForceWife7

:haha:

I'm loving reading these ... maybe I'm just a twisted perv! :rofl:

Jon's favorite position is doggy, but it freaking hurts me! It feels like his junk is gonna rip open my cervix :rofl:


----------



## first_time_ma

lol i love these:rofl: im gonna have to say my fav is bottom......i love it cus he just picks me up and takes me where he wants me :blush: well when its nap time & we are home alone anyway :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Ever since having Finn, I can only tolerate spooning for a length of time. Anything else has to be quick.

Am I the only weirdo who seems to have her cervix move down? I cant use tampons anymore. I can't stand being on top because it feels like he's driving into it. Doggy gets painful quickly as I can feel where I tore...

Boring sex.


----------



## Shannyxox

I just DTD, on top, and it was yuuuummmyyy!:blush:


----------



## brandonsgirl

I guess for me its 'jackhammer' and 'stand and carry'. And yeah i had to google the names lol :dohh:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Whattt? I've never heard of those, brandonsgirl! (Sorry don't know your name :()

Please, do explain :haha:

I'm not going to google for fear of what might pop up :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lmao yeah I know I felt all wierd googling the name coz I had to look thru photos to find the right one Lmao. 
Stand and carry is when the guy stands and holds you and you basically just hold on around their neck. 
Jackhammer is guy on top girl on bottom. Sort if like missionary except the girls legs are straight up with ankles by guys neck or with feet on chest. :oops: lol I hope that makes sense.

Oh and my name is jemma :) nice to meet you :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

brandonsgirl said:


> Lmao yeah I know I felt all wierd googling the name coz I had to look thru photos to find the right one Lmao.
> Stand and carry is when the guy stands and holds you and you basically just hold on around their neck.
> Jackhammer is guy on top girl on bottom. Sort if like missionary except the girls legs are straight up with ankles by guys neck or with feet on chest. :oops: lol I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Oh and my name is jemma :) nice to meet you :haha:

Ahahahahaha! I may have to suggest these to Jon :blush:

Nice to meet you! I'm Kelsey :) x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hi Kelsey :wave: 

Lol go for it. Beats the normal missionary. It's so easy to get into a routine when we have kiddies lol


----------



## TaraxSophia

I like on top best, OH loves it when im on top aswell, its pretty tirying tho :blush: OH also really like reverse cowgirl but its crazy how much it hurts!! It like feels like hes going too deep iykwim? :blush: We also really like boring sex....we mainly just try to fit it in with our schedule.... any sex is good sex in our books! :thumbup:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah were the same. Kent takes naps whilst OH is at work and then goes to bed aroubd 7. But by then I'm exhausted. :( how do our LO always have so much energy lol ?!


----------



## annawrigley

I googled them to see ;) I don't like jackhammer, lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

annawrigley said:


> I googled them to see ;) I don't like jackhammer, lol

:haha: googles awesome lol


----------



## lauram_92

I don't know.. It depends on who it is :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

lauram_92 said:


> I don't know.. It depends on who it is :rofl:

So that means I'm the best, right? ;)

:rofl:


----------



## 112110

I lurvs being on bottom and spooning :lol: 
Doggie feels like reverse child birth after awhile. :wacko:


----------



## emmylou92

On top, I thats because i'm pregnant though and it the only way that comfy, though I feel really terrible atm, bought some kinky bedroom stuff yday, and OH was all excited and I went to bed and went to sleep :( I'll have to make it up to him today.

How many times a week do you :sex: ?
we do It betewwn 3-6 times depending on how tired I am!


----------



## emmylou92

vinteenage said:


> Ever since having Finn, I can only tolerate spooning for a length of time. Anything else has to be quick.
> 
> Am I the only weirdo who seems to have her cervix move down? I cant use tampons anymore. I can't stand being on top because it feels like he's driving into it. Doggy gets painful quickly as I can feel where I tore...
> 
> Boring sex.

I'm the same though the more I relax the less painfull it is, thats another reason I go ontop I can control how deep it goes!


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> I lurvs being on bottom and spooning :lol:
> *Doggie feels like reverse child birth after awhile.* :wacko:

LOL very true


----------



## kittycat18

I love the Jackhammer position and Doggie style :winkwink: Me and OH probably do it a few times a week depending on how tired I am, how Lucia is and what our moods are like. Some days your just not in the mood for it at all! And I am on my period at the moment so... no sex... :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

I'm like that NO sex when i'm on, OH thinks i'm being really horrible to him! :dohh:


----------



## Leopard

I'm a big fan of doggy. Also a possy kind of like missionary, but with one leg over his shoulder.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Quite like being on top, depends what mood I'm in though.


----------



## AirForceWife7

We usually do it at least 4 or 5 times a week :D

Some days we're both just too tired :haha:


----------



## smatheson

we used to do it at least once a day sometimes more than once a day before we had nathan:haha: but now with him working two jobs and me working part time and taking care of nathan and going to school we only manage to do it once a week I think the most we have done it lately is like three times a week


----------



## Bexxx

We only have sex like, once a week. If that. Bad times.
Pre-Isla it was a couple times a day :lol:

I have many favourite positions, totally depends the 'type' of sex we're having aha. Lovey-dovey/spur of the moment etc


----------



## Rhio92

Doggy or missionary :blush: I hate being on top, I find it painful :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

Before it was 3 times a day at the least :blush: then after Jovanni was born it was like twice a day now with two toddlers is at least 4 days a week :haha:


----------



## TaraxSophia

We're trying extra hard to do it more often now, seeing as we are trying for another! :)


----------



## Chris59

I like missionary


----------



## 02.07.2012

doggy :winkwink: lol NEVERR anal ew! lmao


----------

